# darn tootin' / horn tootin'



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2016)

During the month of February, the IAP has its "Birthday Bash." There are contests in a whole range of different categories, and I entered this "demonstrator" fountain pen in the "Kitless" contest. Late last night I learned that my peers -- fellow penmakers -- had voted my entry into 1st place. I honestly thought I had a chance at placing second or third, but did not expect to win. To see pix of all the entrants, follow the thread HERE.

All the clear parts began life as acrylic acetate rod, which I drilled, threaded and turned on my Nova 1624-44 wood lathe. Then the real fun began -- sanding and polishing over and over and over again until all the interior scuff marks from the drill were gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2016)

Congratulations Duncan!!!! I love that pen....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2016)

It's clear why you were awarded 1st place! Most excellent. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rockb (Feb 25, 2016)

Call me "sheltered" but I don't think I've seen a pen like that. Very cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 25, 2016)

Duncan, very fine work - but you're heard that from me already!

The question I have now is: Are you going to keep this one or are you going to take the chance you have before you to donate it to the IAP Collection?


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2016)

Congratulations, I saw that on FB courtesy of Sprung's liking it! Outstanding pen! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks!



Sprung said:


> Are you going to keep this one or are you going to take the chance you have before you to donate it to the IAP Collection?



Hmmm ...


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice pen Duncan. Congrats on the win.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 25, 2016)

Man oh Man, that's one elegent pen. 1st. class, over the top. Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2016)

Too cool! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome Duncan, congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2016)

Congrats Duncan! Amazing precision and craftsmanship...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 26, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 26, 2016)

Well done Duncan and a well deserved win.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

Congrats! How the heck did you polish the inside on that thing????

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Congrats! How the heck did you polish the inside on that thing????


I made a "split mandrel" using a piece of dowel held in a collet chuck -- then put a strip of sandpaper into it and wrap it around. Push the barrel over the sandpaper and flip the power switch.

I used plenty of water to keep it cool, and rinsed out thoroughly between each grit. After 600 grit I used automotive compounds (brown then white) and polish on a piece of t-shirt cloth in the same split mandrel.

At that point all the deep scratches reveal themselves and I got to do it all over again from 180 grit. And again. And again. Eventually they give up and go home

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Congrats! How the heck did you polish the inside on that thing????



I remembered where I learned the technique -- Brian Gray (Edison Pen Company) made this video showing how they make their "Menlo" pump-fill pen. At about the 12m 30s mark, he shows sanding the interior of the barrels ...


----------

